# I Need Help Finding A Female



## countryboykennels4402 (Dec 6, 2008)

Im trying to find a female that will match up good with my males bloodline if anyone has any ideas let me kno his sire is dj's heavy weight champ and Dam is dj's sexy sidney i tried to post the pedigree but i dont have enough post yet sorry


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I guess it all depends on what direction you ate going with the breed. Your desired breeding goals. Traits you hold in high regard I.e. Stamina. Strength. Conformation. The brood bitch is as big a decision as the sire being she gives 50% of the genes. I have seen a "breeders" name very close to yours it was country boys though it is kinds older though had some good lookin pics of his dogs in holland any connection there? Or just the same name? I think he stuck with pit bulls too not great Danes, min pins, schnauzers, tea cups, rotties ... Breath ... White English altmans, American bulldogs, cocker spaniels and many more breeds.... You are breeding the pit bulls together right? Hope you don't get confused with all those dogs running around.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi welcome to the forum ... We have strict policies regarding member's advertsing their kennels it must be approved by the mod/admin staff. I see that your new and looking for advice on potential studs unfortunately this is not that type of forum. And know one here would be able to give advice on those types of things because it goes against our forum rules. Please read these rules again and determine if this forum is right for you.

Go Pitbull .com - Pitbull Forums - Forum Rules

Thanks In Advance - Sadie Blues


----------

